# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам GoPro 3+ black edition (б.у.).

## vyacheti

Продам GoPro 3+ black edition (б.у.).
Состояние - 4+
Комплектация стандартная:
Противоударный бокс + запасная крышка, WiFi пульт, шарнир, защелка - 1 шт J-образная защелка с выносом -1 шт, плоская клеящаяся площадка - 2 шт, USB-кабель,
Цена 100$.
тел: O956O80711 Вячеслав

----------

